# حنظلة يكتب



## ابو بحـر (25 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم حنظلة و هو يكتب و اصبح جاهزا للحفر و انا تبنيت ان ان احول جميع رسومات الفنان الشهيد ناجي العلي الى لوحا خشبية نافرة ثري دي لا تموت ابدا لتبقى خالدة و بعد الحفر سأضع صورة لوحة منتهية 
اترككم مع الصورة 







​


----------



## يوهشام (26 فبراير 2011)

مجهودكا كبير بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



يوهشام قال:


> مجهودكا كبير بارك الله فيك


تحياتي لك اسعدني مرورك اخي


----------

